# Scottish lentil soup



## Ishbel

350 grams red split lentils
3 tablespoons sunflower oil
Ham bone (with good amount of meat on it) – or 5-6 good rashers of smoked bacon
2 medium onions, finely diced
3 carrots, finely diced
half a small swede turnip, diced
3 sticks celery, finely diced 
1 bay leaf 
3 sprigs parsley
1.5 litres water 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 


Wash the lentils in a sieve under cold running water. Tip into a bowl and cover with warm water. Soak for 30 minutes. 
Heat the oil in a large pan, mix in the vegetables and fry until soft. Drain the lentils and mix into the vegetables with the herbs and water. Add ham bone.. Bring to the boil then simmer gently until the lentils and vegetables are very soft - about 45 minutes. Remove any scum. 
Remove the herbs (and the ham bone, stripping meat from the bone and adding to the soup) and purée in a liquidiser. Strain, adjust the seasoning and reheat before serving. 
Serve with lots of good granary bread and butter.


----------



## Alix

OK, if you used yellow split peas instead of the lentils, you would have my pea soup. Mmmmmmmmm. I am in the mood for THAT now. I will have to go look for some lentils to try it your way Ishbel. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## urmaniac13

Hello Ishbel it is so good to see ya again!!  This recipe sounds sooooo good especially when the weather is getting a little chillier... I would try it with less water, so it will "eat like a meal" so to speak!!  (Cris is decidedly a non-fan of soups!!)  Thanks for the recipe and don't be a stranger!!


----------



## Robo410

sounds very good, will give a go this autumn


----------

